# two birds with one stone!



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I was wondering if i could house two hedgehogs in one cage. i have had sage for a month tomorrow and i would really like a baby to add on (two , thats my limit!!) So what do you think?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Often times you can house two females together. But there's never a guarantee. Each hedgie has it's own personality. Thus make introductions on neutral ground and keep a close eye on them. I'd recommend that you allow them to have several play dates, to see how they get along.

You NEVER want to house two males together because they will fight. 
And for obvious reasons, you would NEVER want to house a male with a female.

Pixie


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

And you must also be prepared to house them separately. Two cages, wheels, heat sources, bowls, toys, etc. Just in case they decide they no longer want to be together and fight. It is rare but sometimes they will get along for a while then one gets more aggressive for no apparent reason. So it is a good idea to be prepared just in case it is needed.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks! I have 4 yr old identical twin brothers so i know how the "double the fun" thing can go! Dont want one getting jealous ...or go hungry!! But i am happy to hear it is possible


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Also, I would suggest you have two of everything in the cage: two wheels, two dishes, two hide out, so each girl can get her own space, if she chooses.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Also, I would suggest you have two of everything in the cage: two wheels, two dishes, two hide out, so each girl can get her own space, if she chooses.


Yep, I forgot to say that earlier. I don't have any problems with the food and water. But they each have their own igloo for sleeping (even though they often sleep together in the same one), and if you don't have a WHEEL for each hedgie, then you can rest assured you're going to hear some hissing at each other. Mine have never fought, but they do get vocal with one another when it comes to wheel time. It's quite funny to see two hedgies in the same wheel, trying to go opposite directions! :lol:


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I only suggested two sets of dishes because for a short period of time I housed my two ladies together, they got along very well, but my Bodacious refused to share a water dish.

Generally, I would think one set of dishes would be fine.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If your cage is near the bare minimum for one hedgehog, you will also need to increase the size of their cage. Something that seems to be forgotten sometimes


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

well, i have to cages attached right now and sage spends a lot of time out of her cage so im hoping they get along because she does have room to spare! Plus, i think she seems lonely in that big cage all by herself


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> If your cage is near the bare minimum for one hedgehog, you will also need to increase the size of their cage. Something that seems to be forgotten sometimes


  Gzzzzz.....how do stupid do I feel, for not thinking up that one! That's a good thing to point out Kalandra. I use XL cages anyway (even for one hedgie), so that just didn't cross my mind. :lol:


----------

